# ThinkPad R50e

## xtrace

Hallo,

ich habe ein ThinkPad R50e erwerben können.

Nun ist es so, dass bei mir keine LiveCD / DVD funktioniert (Gentoo / Unbuntu / Mint / Knoppix).

Sobald eine grafische Oberfläche gestartet soll, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und das Notebook friert komplett ein.

Ich habe einen Intel Grafik Chipsatz (Intel 855GM) im Notebook verbaut. Xorg spuckt leider keine Fehlermeldung aus.

Wenn ich das Notebook ausschalte und neustarte, ist nichts zu finden. 

Könnt ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen?

Danke.

cu

xtrace

----------

## disi

Ich habe ein aehnliches Laptop und auch IntelGM855, funktioniert gut hier.

Fuer die Installaion brauchst du ja erstmal kein X. Was mit der Ubuntu, Mint oder Knoppix ist, weiss ich nicht.

Die Gentoo LiveDVD ist mehr eine Anniversary Sache, es gibt keine offizielle und bootet bei mir auch nicht  :Smile: 

Getestet und laufen: Systemrescue, Sabayon, Opensolaris, FreeBSD, OpenSUSE und CentOS.

p.s. Ich habe 1GB Ram, kommt deiner mit 512MB?

----------

## SinoTech

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein ThinkPad R50e erwerben können.
> 
> Nun ist es so, dass bei mir keine LiveCD / DVD funktioniert (Gentoo / Unbuntu / Mint / Knoppix).
> ...

 

Und du kommst auch nicht mehr per SSH drauf? ich hatte mal ein Ähnliches Problem, da gab es Probleme zwischen ACPI und KMS. Beim laden des Intel Treibers stürzte der immer ab, danach blieb der Bildschirm schwarz, per SSH kam ich aber noch drauf. 

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wenn ich das Notebook ausschalte und neustarte, ist nichts zu finden. 
> ...

 

Das ist normal wenn du über eine LiveCD startest. Da werden alle Daten (z.B. die Logs) in eine RAM Disk geschrieben, nach einem Neustart sind die dann natürlich weg.

Probier mal ACPI zu deaktivieren (Kernel-Option acpi=off) und evtl. KMS (hab die Kernel-Option gerade nicht im Kopf).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

